# Bushnell Scout rangefinder



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

Used rangefinder for sale. 6x magnification, scan and 150 yard modes. Works great and is very reliable. A few small cosmetic marks but otherwise in great shape. Comes with original box and case.

$150 obo.


----------

